# Pioneer DEH-3700MP



## Acid0057 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

I was wondering does the Pioneer DEH-3700MP have the Pioneer IP Bus? I'd like to be able to hookup a headphone jack and actually use the Aux input on this head unit.

From Pioneer's website the DEH-3700P has it but I have the "MP" version. Maybe it was a Canada only model but from the back of it mine doesn't look like it has the IP Bus. If this is the case how the heck do I use the Aux input then?

Thanks!


----------



## Acid0057 (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay I had it wrong Pioneer's website has a DEH-P3700MP but I have the DEH-3700MP. I'm assuming the P stands for IPBus. Mine does have RCA Left and Right. Are those for the Aux inputs?

I'd look in the manual but I lost it a long time ago.


----------

